# New job // IVF cycle



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I've just had a 2nd interview for a job. It went well. I want to have a round of IVF asap (just waiting on AF). Am I bonkers to start a new job at the same time as a long cycle? Should I tell them that i'm planning to have IVF? I feel like i've had my career on hold for the years i've been TTC and i'm not working at the moment. The job might involve international travel. 

I've had one cycle whilst working, one not. Same results. I can just about afford not to work for the next 2 months, but will need a job to finance round 4 (if round 3 doesn't work). 

Any advice?? I really want to 'Lean In' and be successful in life, but also really want a baby x


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

What a dilemma. I totally know what you mean about putting your life on hold. I feel like I've done the same. We never book holidays and have to leave everything to the last minute. I was worried about taking my current job as it was when we were starting to try for a baby and I though 'what if I get pregnant straight away'....and here I am three years later I really needn't have worried! 

It's totally a personal issue though. I personally like to keep my mind occupied and work while I cycle. I just make sure that I put my foot down and insist on leaving on time if I've got an appointments etc.. and tell myself not to feel guilty or bad about that. 

If the worst comes to the worst you can always pull sickies on EC and Et days!

x


----------



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi there, hmmn, it is tricky.

I'm having the same dilemma. Am permanent freelance and have had some time off to cycle but due back shortly. However my last cycle was unsuccessful so I need to start again, probably back to back long protocols.
Thing is, it's so personal that I hate work people knowing, but you need to explain random absensces and days off! And I work to deadlines so is hard to get away on time and it's stressful.
How stressful would your job be? If you are good at juggling appointments and the work isn't too demanding, I'd perhaps take the job and tell them afterwards, if you felt comfy o fortune doing so. Travelling may be a problem though... but must workplaces would be understanding? 
It's really hard to make decisions through this. I'm thinking for once I might put my personal life before work, but think lots of people successfully manage both.
Good luck!
X


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks Rosie, Franny. I think i'll go for it. 

You're right, I can say i'm ill with something else. I'm probably being too conscientious! It's going to be very busy with deadlines, but i'll just make sure I plan around the treatment. 

We're paying for this round too so hopefully the hospital will be flexible on appointment times. 

xx


----------

